# slimtype DVD A DS8A1P ATA writing error!



## TallE

I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 with a slimtype DVD A DS8A1P ATA device. I have been trying to create a back up disc for my comp. and copy a few games (for personal use only) I am using Memorex DVD+R DL discs and I have tried using every program on my computer that is capable of burning DVDs. It gathers all info for the disc and then says it is writing, the writing takes about 2 seconds and then it usually says it is successful...but the DVD is still completely blank! What is the problem???


----------



## jimkonow

use DeepBurner...
you might be running into copyright protection problems or something of the sort.


----------



## GameMaster

Yeeeep shrink it!!


----------



## TallE

No, I can't burn anything on the disc...even a couple of songs or text documents. It's not an issue of copy protection.


----------



## jimkonow

did you try deepburner?


----------



## TallE

ya same thing is happening. Right after clicking burn the disc is ejected...with nothing on it.


----------



## TallE

anyone?????


----------



## NateDog

*Slimtype DVD DS8A1P does NOT support Dual Layer Burning*

I have the exact same DVD burner drive in my Acer Aspire 6920 notebook.  I've been having the same problem, of not being able to burn Dual Layer discs.  Even though the drive is advertised, on a product sticker stuck directly on the notebook, as a "DVD-Super Multi DL" (with the DL obviousely standing for "Dual Layer"), it seems that this particular model of DVD burner does NOT support Dual Layer burning.

I have been able to use a friend's external USB Mad Dog DL burner to burn my dual layer discs, proving the software works fine.  Fortunately the Slimtype DVD drive will READ Dual Layer discs.  As far as discs burned directly on the notebook, it DOES burn traditional Single Layer (4.7gb) discs just fine.

I need to send in my notebook back to Acer soon for repairs, and luckily, I've invested in the 3-year extended warranty.  The keyboard needs to be fixed, among other things.  The next time I talk to Acer, regarding sending in the notebook, I am going to see if they will install a different DVD drive that does support burning DL discs.  I don't know, but I might need to pay a little extra money for them to do this.  I hope not, but even so it will be a worthy investment.

Good Luck,
NateDog


----------

